# What species is this treefrog



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Its probably an easy one but I thought this could be fun. This is a picture that our account took while in Texas of a treefrog on a corn stalk. If anyone knows the species please let me know. I am pretty sure I know what it is but want to see what everyone else thinks


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

looks like a green tree frog


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Hyla cinerea, Green tree frog . Don't see them as much here in Florida any more.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I see more of the squirrel tree frogs than anything, but I do occassionally see a green tree frog, in fact theres a youngster that sits on our outside lights waiting for moths and flies at night


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

kamazza said:


> I see more of the squirrel tree frogs than anything, but I do occassionally see a green tree frog, in fact theres a youngster that sits on our outside lights waiting for moths and flies at night


Thats what I thought it was but the white stripe threw me off, thought it may have been a subspecies.

My parents live in florida and occasional i'll see one hanging around the lights


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

definately a green tree frog though, bright green with the white lip, often have flecks of gold on the body but not always, also are bigger than the squirrels, very cute and easy pets I believe


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I have a CB one. They are pretty loud and are nice pets. Nocturnal though...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've lived in Texas my whole life and have never seen one in the wild. I've found grey and squirrel, but never a green. I know they're around, but never around me.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm from texas and i see greens all the time and hear them calling almost 24/7. they are cool frogs, that is definetly a Hyla cinerea. their calls are almost a barking sounds


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

RecycledAgain said:


> Hyla cinerea, Green tree frog . Don't see them as much here in Florida any more.


Because they all took a cab to Atlanta, GA. I agree they are green tree frogs. LOL I see them all the time. Now gray tree frogs I can hear but I never see them.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

The Cubans are over running us in Central Florida. I cant get over how big those guys get. Had one come out of the electrical box one time , I almost leaked myself.

Dan


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes they can get big. I know the introduced species of animals is a huge problem down there. Sad to hear.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

RecycledAgain said:


> The Cubans are over running us in Central Florida. I cant get over how big those guys get. Had one come out of the electrical box one time , I almost leaked myself.
> 
> Dan



i swear everytime it rains they post out side my house and when i open the doors they try to get in.. that is until our cats see them!!


----------

